# [DNS] serveur DNS et serveur racine

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en place un serveur DNS sur une gentoo qui fait office de routeur.

Tout fonctionne correctement mais je me pose une question sur les serveurs DNS extérieurs qui sont utilisés.

Mon resolv.conf utilise mon adresse privée interne et les fichiers du serveur bind de meme. 

En dehors du fait qu'il y a dans le named.conf les forwarders mais en commentaires.

Je n'arrivais pas à comprendre comment il parvenait à résoudre une requete comme "nslookup free.fr"

J'ai alors vu qu'il y avait le fichier /var/bind/root.cache qui contient les serveurs racines qui doivent résoudre un "nslookup orange.com"

Seulement ces ip, je ne sais pas d'ou elles proviennent, ni leur localisation et je ne suis pas sur qu'elles soient bien adaptées.

Et peut etre que les ip des dns de mon Fai plus proche sont mieux adaptées.

Comment peut on imposer les dns de son FAI ? (forwarders ?)

Merci pour votre expertise.

----------

## geekounet

L'utilisation des root servers ne pose pas de problème, ils sont fait pour. Ça fait plus de latence que le DNS de ton FAI, mais si ton serveur DNS local fait du cache (cas par défaut), ce n'est pas un gros problème. Si tu veux tenir la liste à jour, ya http://www.root-servers.org/, ou en tenant ton named à jour, le named.root à jour est fourni avec à chaque fois, les IP changent assez rarement de toute façon.

Note que beaucoup de FAI commerciaux, notamment celui d'Orange, font du DNS menteur, pour la censure par l'État entre autres, il vaut mieux ne pas s'y fier et ne pas les utiliser.

----------

## guilc

Pour récupérer la liste des ROOT DNS depuis un ROOT DNS (le serpent qui se mord la queue) :

```
dig +bufsize=2048 @a.root-servers.net . NS
```

Et pour mettre les DNS de ton FAI en forwarder, dans la section "options" de ton named.conf, tu mets ceci :

```
    forward first;

    forwarders {

        IP-DNS-1;

        IP-DNS-2;

    };

```

Ainsi, s'il n'y a pas de résolution possible localement (par exemple sur une zone master locale), il forwardera sur ces DNS là avant d'aller interroger les ROOT DNS (qui ne seront interrogés que si les DNS de forward n'ont pas de réponse).

----------

